# Ghent Altarpiece restored - What's your opinion?



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

One of the world's most famous paintings (altar panels) has been restored.

https://edition.cnn.com/style/article/ghent-altarpiece-restoration-scli-intl/


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Well, it LOOKS like a Kardashian, so what's the problem?


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Uhmmm, lamb! Yum.

Love the gory iconography. What's with those floating censers? Or is stop-action lassoing depicted?


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

It's called "Adoration of the Mystic Lamb", so something more interesting than the one that's been seen for the past God knows how many years does sort of make sense. It's a bit unsettling in its human-ish features, though.

Wonderful job they are doing on this, saw it last Christmas (2018) on a trip to Ghent.

Here's a famously appalling restoration, apparently the small town in Spain where he's found has made a tourist killing since some daft old bat had a go at tidying Jesus up....


----------

